# I wish to bring the praying smiley before the session!



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2005)

Is he praying in tongues?

[Edited on 6-26-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 26, 2005)

It shouldn't be a problem, as long as there is a smiley who can interpret


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 26, 2005)

okay, we need an interpreting smiley now...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 26, 2005)

One interpreter, right here.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 26, 2005)

and this one's the SIGN language interpreter....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> Is he praying in tongues?
> ...



Why do you want to bring Mr. Smiley before the session? Is Mr. Smiley in sin? Does he belong to your local church? If so:

Mat 18:15 Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother. 
Mat 18:16 But if he will not hear thee, then take with thee one or two more, that in the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established. 
Mat 18:17 And if he shall neglect to hear them, tell it unto the church: but if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a publican. 

I do not think Mr. Smiley is praying in tongues; he is presbyterian and is a cessationist!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

It's easy to judge Mr. Smiley as Eli judged Hannah. Let's be charitable to him. 

And it came to pass, as she continued praying before the LORD, that Eli marked her mouth. Now Hannah, she spake in her heart; only her lips moved, but her voice was not heard: therefore Eli thought she had been drunken. And Eli said unto her, How long wilt thou be drunken? put away thy wine from thee. And Hannah answered and said, No, my lord, I am a woman of a sorrowful spirit: I have drunk neither wine nor strong drink, but have poured out my soul before the LORD. Count not thine handmaid for a daughter of Belial: for out of the abundance of my complaint and grief have I spoken hitherto. Then Eli answered and said, Go in peace: and the God of Israel grant thee thy petition that thou hast asked of him. And she said, Let thine handmaid find grace in thy sight. So the woman went her way, and did eat, and her countenance was no more sad. (1 Samuel 1.12-18)


----------



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2005)

I've known this smiley for quite some time. His example to me is priceless. 

1Th 5:17 Pray without ceasing.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2005)

:bigsmile: Ok, ok...sound  I suppose.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 26, 2005)

Man...whoever developed these smilies must have been pentecostal!

Gettin' w/the Spirit bannana smiley 

or southern' baptist

hallaelujah screaming smiley 

i prefer the presbyterian smiley myself

scholar smiley


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 26, 2005)

Presbyterian frowny contemplating federal vision.

 Presbyterian smiley enjoying Presbyterian Blend.

 Baptist smiley.

 PB talking about Baptism.

 PB members agreeing on 95% of Covenant Theology

 PB members enjoying God's presence.


 Which tongue is he accused of praying in?

[Edited on 6-26-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 26, 2005)

And of course we sadly remember Bouncy, from the days before we had to excommunicate him!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 26, 2005)

Luther smiley:


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 26, 2005)

From what I hear, Gabe, the flames came out the other end....

 - televangelist smiley

 - acapella psalmodial smiley

 - that's the 'greeting team' leader...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 26, 2005)

Reformed worship: 

Evanjellyfish worship:


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Reformed worship:
> 
> Evanjellyfish worship:



So wrong, Gabe, so wrong.

Reformed Worship is thus: 

Never heard of the reformed sandwich? And you missed the scripture readings out


----------

